# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Puente de Carlos Fernández Casado sobre el Guadiana, Mérida

## F. Lázaro

Está situado en la variante que hizo en Mérida el Plan de Modernización de Carreteras en los años 50 para recoger todo el tráfico rodado y sustituir al vetusto puente romano de dicha función. Tiene ocho arcos de 60 m de luz y 9 m de flecha. Las pilas tienen 6 m de ancho; la longitud total es de 592,50 m y el tablero tiene 19 m de ancho. La sección transversal está formada por dos bóvedas gemelas de hormigón, de 4,75 m de anchura y espesores que varían desde 1,60 m en clave hasta 2,20 en arranques, separadas 6 m.

Las bóvedas se construyeron mediante tres cuchillos longitudinales prefabricados y triarticulados sobre los que se hormigonaba el conjunto de la bóveda. Los arcos tienen una directriz en forma de catenoide, correspondiente al antifunicular de carga permanente y una sobrecarga de 60 Tm en clave. Los cuchillos se construyeron en dos semiarcos independientes bajo su posición definitiva; los de la zona del río se prefabricaron sobre islas artificiales.

Los anillos se levantaban primero de un extremo para situarlos sobre los salmeres, y una vez en esa posición se izaban desde una torre central con potencia suficiente para elevar simultáneamente los cuatro grupos de tres semianillos que forman un vano. La elevación se hacía girando los semianillos sobre los salmeres, hasta que se apoyaban uno contra otro en clave por medio de una articulación provisional, lo que permitía retirar la torre. Una vez completados los arcos, se hormigonaban los tímpanos, y después se completaba el tablero mediante losas prefabricadas pretensadas.


Fuente: https://twitter.com/emarevaloh/statu...59468264792064



Se hicieron estudios de reparto de cargas entre los anillos y de la estabilidad del montaje al progresar el hormigonado de las bóvedas, en modelos reducidos, primero de escayola y posteriormente de microhormigón, en el laboratorio de la empresa Huarte y Cía.















Sigue

----------

frfmfrfm (02-ene-2016),HUESITO (04-ene-2016),Los terrines (02-ene-2016),perdiguera (03-ene-2016),REEGE (07-ene-2016),sergi1907 (02-ene-2016),willi (03-ene-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Más fotos de la construcción del puente





















Sigue

----------

frfmfrfm (02-ene-2016),HUESITO (04-ene-2016),Los terrines (02-ene-2016),perdiguera (03-ene-2016),REEGE (07-ene-2016),sergi1907 (02-ene-2016),willi (03-ene-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sigue

----------

frfmfrfm (02-ene-2016),HUESITO (04-ene-2016),Los terrines (02-ene-2016),perdiguera (03-ene-2016),REEGE (07-ene-2016),sergi1907 (02-ene-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sigue

----------

frfmfrfm (02-ene-2016),HUESITO (04-ene-2016),Jonasino (03-ene-2016),Los terrines (02-ene-2016),perdiguera (03-ene-2016),REEGE (07-ene-2016),sergi1907 (02-ene-2016),willi (03-ene-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sigue

----------

frfmfrfm (02-ene-2016),HUESITO (04-ene-2016),Jonasino (03-ene-2016),Los terrines (02-ene-2016),perdiguera (03-ene-2016),REEGE (07-ene-2016),willi (03-ene-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y el puente una vez finalizado desde ambas márgenes





Una obra importante para las fechas en las que fue construido. Como se puede ver, la margen izquierda del río era todavía un erial.

Fuente de las imágenes: Centro de Estudios Históricos de Obras Públicas y Urbanismo

http://www.cehopu.cedex.es/cfc/pictindx/FC-049.htm

----------

frfmfrfm (02-ene-2016),HUESITO (04-ene-2016),Jonasino (03-ene-2016),Los terrines (02-ene-2016),perdiguera (03-ene-2016),REEGE (07-ene-2016),willi (03-ene-2016)

----------


## sergi1907

Excelente reportaje F. Lázaro.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchísimas gracias, Federico, por este gran reportaje.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Super entretenido.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Jonasino

Vaya coleccion interesante. Es como un tratado de ingenieria civil. Gracias F.Lázaro

----------


## perdiguera

Excelente reportaje Federico, un excelente puente de un excelente ingeniero español.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias artista, ahora que lo veo, un gran reportaje y seguro que a Perdiguera le ha encantado.

----------

perdiguera (07-ene-2016)

----------

